# Convince me,,,



## DougJ (May 11, 2006)

Why Motobecane over any other sub $2000 bike? Or even, why not?


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

Suggest you do your own research--this section of the forum may bombard you with unsolicited ads and kneejerk anti-BikesDirect flams. i like my MB--pricing was good and components were well priced. it rides well and i am happy with it. was a nice economical upgrade over my old cannondale. 
others would suggest that you should only shop through your LBS or one of the other online stores. 
fit may also be an issue--you are buying without trying it out--so check the manufactors' websites for geometry and see if their geometry matches your desired geometry., etc 
also, i would suggest that unless you are very handy or have a good relationship with your LBS that you tread carefully buying any bike over the internet--MB or other make.
i would also suggest that you have a set bike in mind--aluminum, steel, carbon, etc ultegra, campy dura ace, etc---spec it out and then see what you can get from the LBS vs online. i set a $600 delta as the price i was willing to pay for an LBS brand name over an internet bike. when the the LBS only got within 750 and that with some lesser components, i pulled the trigger on the MB.
good luck


----------

